# Is she a good breeder?



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi ,
I was looking on puppy find.com (just curious) and I came across a name that sounded like I heard it before Sherry Williams of Kentucky. Is she a good breeder?They will be ready in May .She is asking 2500 ..Is puppyfind .com a not so good site..Let me know..Thanks.. 
I don't know how to post the link...(sorry).. Posted down below..I learned how to do it..(lol)


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't know anything about the breeder, but puppyfind.com in my experience is not a good site. I would say almost 30% (quite possibly more) are frauds another 50% are puppy millers and brokers and the last 20% are backyard breeders. Some reputable breeders may advertise there, but I think there are very few. I've only seen a few good breeders on Puppyfind.com, nextdaypets.com, or puppycity.com, I would definitely say it's a case of byer beware.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here are some links... judge for yourself:

http://puppyfindsucks.com/
http://www.donaldoconnor.com/puppyfind_scam.htm
http://www.wave3.com/Global/story.asp?S=4384193&nav=menu31_6
http://www.trimbullbulldogs.com/puppyfindscam.html
http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff174264.htm
http://www.wral.com/news/5718656/detail.html
http://www.dogster.com/site_updates_arch.php?p=221
http://www.dogster.com/forums/thread.php?t=241396
http://www.oes.org/page2/1057~PuppyFind.html
http://www.scam.com/showthread.php?t=1036
http://denver.craigslist.org/pet/137727678.html
http://www.terrificpets.com/forum/11657.asp
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/blitzing.html


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Here are some links... judge for yourself:
> 
> http://puppyfindsucks.com/
> http://www.donaldoconnor.com/puppyfind_scam.htm
> ...


 I know I heard her name before,but I can't remember where? Thank you ..as you are always helpful..By the way how do you paste a link?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I have also heard horrible things about the site, and that they steal pictures from places like this forum and dogster and then advertise those dogs as their own. In fact, I think a few members here had that happen, and I read about the administrator of a Maltese group I'm in on dogster having his pictures stolen and the dogs listed as "homeless." That concerned me, and just the other day I went to browse puppyfind.com's Maltese section to make sure there weren't any pictures of my Perri on there (thank goodnes there weren't but I'm still going to check every so often), and I found several dogs that were listed two or three different times, and each time they had a different sex and age. Also, under the Maltese dogs, there were quite a few dogs that were definately NOT Malts but were listed as such anyway. I would definately stay away from that place--what a scam!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164187
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, the easiest way to post a link is to go to My Controls and on the bottom left side choose "Board Settings". Then go to the bottom of the page it takes you to and on the very last item there is a drop down box under the heading, "Posting Setting" called. Use the drop down and choose "Rich Text Editor". Then with that chosen, all you do is copy and paste the URL in to your SM posting box and it will automatically make it clickable.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164193
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?sid...526page%25253D1 I think I did it...Thanks So Much...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

There are good and bad breeders on PuppyFind. Many more bad than good so if you are considering it .. you have to be very very careful in interviewing.

According to these sites, the Maltese pictured is owned by Patsy Coburn. I wonder if there is a relationship between Sherry Williams and her .. or is Sherry Williams .. fake?

http://www.infodog.com/brag/breepage/b128080.htm
http://www.qualitydogs.com/136538/MLTS/memberprofile.html


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Just as Charmaine said, it's buyer beware on any of these sites. I have seen some of the more well known post ads there, but most are questionable. 
I would suggest that if anyone is going through one of these sites, they ask the breeder to take a new picture of the pup. Have them place a paper by the pup with your name and the date the picture was taken. Then, if the pictures match the one you have seen on the site, you can at least be sure it's the same one. I would not buy unless you talked with the breeder by phone. It's good to have references (including her vet), but remember that these can be faked, as you can be given her friends to call for these references.
Good luck on your search.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pleasse don't buy from Puppyfind.com. There are just too many scammers on there to know if you are dealing with an honest person or not. The scammers can be very clever and say all the right things.

Also know this...Puppyfind.com billed me 39.99 everyday for five days on my debit card during the month I had ID theft. I had joined once to see who a breeder was on there to the tune of FI VE DOLLARS. That was a few months ago. They aren't to be trusted as a website either.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Pleasse don't buy from Puppyfind.com. There are just too many scammers on there to know if you are dealing with an honest person or not. The scammers can be very clever and say all the right things.
> 
> Also know this...Puppyfind.com billed me 39.99 everyday for five days on my debit card during the month I had ID theft. I had joined once to see who a breeder was on there to the tune of FI VE DOLLARS. That was a few months ago. They aren't to be trusted as a website either.[/B]


I"m not going to buy a puppy at all , I have nemo and 3 boys and a husband that's enough(lol). I was just curious .. but I still can't figure out where I heard this name...


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> Just as Charmaine said, it's buyer beware on any of these sites. I have seen some of the more well known post ads there, but most are questionable.
> I would suggest that if anyone is going through one of these sites, they ask the breeder to take a new picture of the pup. Have them place a paper by the pup with your name and the date the picture was taken. Then, if the pictures match the one you have seen on the site, you can at least be sure it's the same one. I would not buy unless you talked with the breeder by phone. It's good to have references (including her vet), but remember that these can be faked, as you can be given her friends to call for these references.
> Good luck on your search.[/B]



What a GREAT idea, for anyone buying a puppy "long distance"!!! I never would have thought of that!!!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Pleasse don't buy from Puppyfind.com. There are just too many scammers on there to know if you are dealing with an honest person or not. The scammers can be very clever and say all the right things.
> 
> Also know this...Puppyfind.com billed me 39.99 everyday for five days on my debit card during the month I had ID theft. I had joined once to see who a breeder was on there to the tune of FI VE DOLLARS. That was a few months ago. They aren't to be trusted as a website either.[/B]


maybe a place like that is where your credit card was stolen... a site that cant be trusted. I just ask that you cant say you cant trust ANY online stores. I'm not saying people dont do bad things on the internet... but the person running the site could have be the prob...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I was going through more of the puppy adds on puppy find.com and I saw pictures of the same puppies where I got nemo The puppy boutique..In their website there are 2 dogs that are the same as the photo's on the puppy boutique web-site..How can they do this it's false advertising ..Who owns this puppyfind .com? For him not to check this out, he must be a real nutbag..


----------

